# Not exactly what I was looking for but....



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, I ended up with three Angels, one Black and two Marble, none of which were Veils. Kinda disappointing but, they are still nice fish.

















Also I picked up a Pleco with an interesting coloration, looks like a Leopard. Any guesses as to breed?








Also again! I picked up three more Cories, one of which you can see with the Pleco. What type are they?


----------



## Dustin86 (Sep 22, 2012)

That looks like corydoras paleatus - peppered cory. I have a few. I see them in Petsmart and Petco all the time.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

With Dustin on this one, pepper plec If I have ever seen one!
And nothing wrong with angels! I have three blues in my amazon tank! my GF l,oves them to pieces! These are ctually the two Angels I just ocmented on if I am not mistaken!


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

Total in the tank is four Angels, I also have a quarter-sized Smokey Veil in there.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

The cat is definitely a Plecostomus of some sort. Do not ad anymore angels unless your tank is at least a 55. The will be pairing off and hanging eggs soon which is when they get real territorial like all cichlids.


----------

